# Shooting Water Droplets



## petach (Apr 20, 2015)

I have developed a thing about shooting water droplets. I use a 5d mk3 with either a 100mm L macro lens or my 100-400 L Mk2 with 430EX mk2 flash.

My camera settings are manual, 200th/s shutter and f/8 to f/22 aperture depending on ambient light etc. The flash is on manual set at 1/65000.

I use a cable release and count the drops in a nice steady rhythm and try to shoot at the optimum moment. Am getting better at it, but there is room for improvement.


Samples:


Tha Blast................! by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Circle of deep and abiding friendship by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Change in Demographics by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Crowned by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Fun with Water-6.jpg by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Fun with Water-5.jpg by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Apr 20, 2015)

If you're just using rhythm to time the shots, you're doing very well!
May I suggest Multi-exposure Mode and Flash Bursting in High Speed Sync Mode to try the effects. Please show more.
Very nice photos.
-r


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 20, 2015)

I think there are few things more difficult than photographing drops. I think you did an excellent job.

For my learnin', could you share where you placed the flash and how you came up with 1/65000 flash duration?


----------



## petach (Apr 20, 2015)

lion rock said:


> If you're just using rhythm to time the shots, you're doing very well!
> May I suggest Multi-exposure Mode and Flash Bursting in High Speed Sync Mode to try the effects. Please show more.
> Very nice photos.
> -r



thanks for that, will have a go.


----------



## petach (Apr 20, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I think there are few things more difficult than photographing drops. I think you did an excellent job.
> 
> For my learnin', could you share where you placed the flash and how you came up with 1/65000 flash duration?


Thanks for the comment. I have used the flash very close to site of droplet contact with surface....either left or right or behind. Recently, I placed it under the site of impact and it has worked well with a glass dish full of water and flash in a see through container.

I have been told that the 1/65 is least powerful but quickest off the draw and as long as you are close to the droplet it is sufficiently lit.

cheers


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 20, 2015)

Very nice images for a manual setup!! You might consider having a play with gelling the flashes, different backgrounds, and different liquids (milk, water with glycerol/corn syrup dissolved in it to increase viscosity, etc.). 

If you're interested in 'throwing money at the problem', there's the Cognysis StopShot...

http://www.cognisys-inc.com/how-to/stopshot/water-drops/water_drops.php


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for this interesting topic.



neuroanatomist said:


> If you're interested in 'throwing money at the problem', there's the Cognysis StopShot...
> 
> http://www.cognisys-inc.com/how-to/stopshot/water-drops/water_drops.php


 
Thanks for the link. Even though I'm not soooo serious about photographing drops, I added it to my bookmarks.


----------



## petach (Apr 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Very nice images for a manual setup!! You might consider having a play with gelling the flashes, different backgrounds, and different liquids (milk, water with glycerol/corn syrup dissolved in it to increase viscosity, etc.).
> 
> If you're interested in 'throwing money at the problem', there's the Cognysis StopShot...
> 
> http://www.cognisys-inc.com/how-to/stopshot/water-drops/water_drops.php



cool thanks for that


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 25, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Very nice images for a manual setup!! You might consider having a play with gelling the flashes, different backgrounds, and different liquids (milk, water with glycerol/corn syrup dissolved in it to increase viscosity, etc.).
> 
> If you're interested in 'throwing money at the problem', there's the Cognysis StopShot...
> 
> http://www.cognisys-inc.com/how-to/stopshot/water-drops/water_drops.php



What about soap to give it a rainbow color?


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 25, 2015)

looks great. are you using anything to trigger the camera?

you can also check out this guy's work for more inspiration:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardopescador/


----------



## kirispupis (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice first attempt. Eventually if you want to get into it more you will need a trigger, more flashes, gels, etc. I have the Cognisys Stopshot Studio with two Einsteins, two 580EX flashes, and my own custom built light table. Here is one shot I took with it.



A Day at the Circus by CalevPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## petach (May 12, 2015)

kirispupis said:


> Nice first attempt. Eventually if you want to get into it more you will need a trigger, more flashes, gels, etc. I have the Cognisys Stopshot Studio with two Einsteins, two 580EX flashes, and my own custom built light table. Here is one shot I took with it.
> 
> 
> 
> A Day at the Circus by CalevPhoto, on Flickr



Thanks for this. Looks fun.....but a bit too dear for my taste. My wife says I spend enough on lens's and cameras. She'd go ape if I tried to smuggle this kit through the door!


----------

